# Should I bleach my Holey rock?



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I just picked up a bunch of Holey rock from a guy for a decent price. The only problem with the rock is that portions of each rock have turned a darker green from algea. What would be the best way to get the rock back to white?

I tried boiling the rock, but it doesn't seem to be working too well. Should I add a little bleach to the water I am boiling the rock in then try to clean off the bleach?

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I would put it in a tub with bleach water for a day then scrub it with a brush. I did that with my limestone and MOST of the green came off of it. Just make sure you get all the bleach off of the rock before you add it to ur tank. GL


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

yup bleach will make scrubbing off the algae much much easier. Just make sure to rinse/soak it in heavy dechlorinated water and let it air dry.


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, vinegar makes a good alternative to cleaning and its much safer. Just make sure to rinse it well like you would with bleach.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I had holey rock for a long time and I would pull them out of the tank every couple of months for a bleach bath. I would let them soak in a rubbermaid tub with bleach and water for 24 hours, then pull them out, spray them down with the spray jet attachment from my garden hose to get all the dead hair algae off, and then let them soak in a (different) rubbermaid tub with a 3X the regular dose of dechlorinator solution for 24 hours. When I pulled them out, they were always ready to go back in the tank, bone white! Super easy!


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. The bleach worked well, I used bleach and boiled it at the same time within about 10 mins. they were super white. I didn't even have to scrub it at all. :thumb:


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I used to be scared to use bleach for obvious reasons, but when I read that a hefty dose of dechlorinator will take care of it, i've been doing it ever since. takes all the guesswork out of cleaning rocks!! :thumb:


----------



## ak3mi (Nov 26, 2008)

arggg algae...i have white rock in my tank and after a few weeks gets hit with the start of algae. but i take my rocks out or some of them and place them in the sun, for a few days then wash them off. pure white again. done it for years, no boiling no bleaching pure sun. ofc if there no sun it no works ^^


----------

